
Show HN: Add Analytics to Anything - mrwnmonm
https://datawaves.io/
======
mtmail
The pricing page could use an example. I immediately had to use a calculator
to get a sense of the pricing, missing a zero on the calculator is easy. Maybe
"if you do 10.000 writes per day, so 300.000 a month, it's $45". Or a slider
tool like [https://sendgrid.com/pricing/](https://sendgrid.com/pricing/)

I think a minimum price could make sense. Chasing payments, e.g. expired
credit cards, on accounts making $2/month won't be profitable.

Ages ago [https://keen.io/](https://keen.io/) started like this. You can still
see the 'stream', 'store', 'query', 'present' steps in their offer.

~~~
spqr233
Why use Keen or any other tool like this vs a structured log monitoring tool?
Can't you do all of this via Kibana?

------
mrwnmonm
Hello, My name is Marwan, and I am a co-founder of Datawaves. We try to make
it easy to add analytics to your projects. There are some players in this
field right now, but we believe we can offer better performance and price.

Happy to answer your questions.

------
kaushikt
I signed up, created a project but not sure where to go from there.

~~~
mrwnmonm
The main product is the API, you send events data (clicks, orders, signups,
etc...) to use, then retrieve it in a form that is ready to be displayed on a
chart. Maybe we should work more on onboarding.

